# Celexa questions



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Just started on Celexa three weeks ago and have had the first three weeks of IBS free days in the past 18 months! Is this "placebo" effect as I thought Celexa took several weeks to begin working? Not sure if mood has improved other than being overjoyed from not having excruciating pain! Also last night I was fine one second and the next I had this dizzy / hot/ nausea feeling and vomited - bug or Celexa? Thanks to anyone who can offer answers!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi piper i have looked up this drug on a few sites i have stashed in my faves on the pc, i cant find anything about this. sorry i cant help but i hope someone can.. good luck


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I was on the Celexa for a while It seemed to help for a bit I had been on a lot of anti depressents beforeThe I was switched to Lexapro which was new at the time and worked much better.and now just recently my doc switched me to cymbolta it took me a wjhile to get the right dosage but its really helping and it does have some pain meds in itKaren


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi - thanks for the info. I feel like the Celexa has helped tremendously however I am afraid that my appetite has gotten kicked up a notch or two and I DO NOT WANT TO GAIN WEIGHT!!! The only positive with my IBS was staying thin w/o trying. Don't get me wrong - IBS ruined my life, but I would like to avoid weight gain too. Am I asking too much here?


----------

